# Posting classified ad



## deleon.mike91 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi I'm a new member and would like to post a bow for sale it says I do not have access to that yet since I am new how would I get access to do that


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Good question...


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

deleon.mike91 said:


> Hi I'm a new member and would like to post a bow for sale it says I do not have access to that yet since I am new how would I get access to do that


Welcome to AT from Indiana. You have to be a member of the forum for at least 2 weeks and have 20 quality posts contributing to discussions. They have those parameters in place to keep seasoned members from getting scammed by people with no reputation on the site trying to sell stuff. Because of how bad it has gotten, I usually don’t buy from anyone who has less than 500 posts or has been a member for less then a few years.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

deleon.mike91.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

First welcome! 

second, well stated...this is my MO too. 



Bigbuck5 said:


> Welcome to AT from Indiana. You have to be a member of the forum for at least 2 weeks and have 20 quality posts contributing to discussions. They have those parameters in place to keep seasoned members from getting scammed by people with no reputation on the site trying to sell stuff. Because of how bad it has gotten, I usually don’t buy from anyone who has less than 500 posts or has been a member for less then a few years.


----------



## whitetailhunter28 (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## IRanWithScissors (Sep 24, 2021)

Ha ya it's frustrating, especially when there is something you want to buy. My old account had a ton of posts on it but I don't remember any of the login info for it so I had to start over too


----------



## 2Js (Dec 6, 2021)

I’m in same boat,guess I’ll just work through it. Good luck,,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChriStyle (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm in the same boat too! If somehow by chance Ocmyers that posted about the prima in the classified section see this than hopefully he can reach out to me somehow! I am really interested in buying his bow.


----------



## IRanWithScissors (Sep 24, 2021)

ChriStyle said:


> I'm in the same boat too! If somehow by chance Ocmyers that posted about the prima in the classified section see this than hopefully he can reach out to me somehow! I am really interested in buying his bow.


Have you looked to see if it maybe posted anywhere else like fb? Usually people list in multiple places and just copy and paste the description


----------



## ChriStyle (Dec 7, 2021)

IRanWithScissors said:


> Have you looked to see if it maybe posted anywhere else like fb? Usually people list in multiple places and just copy and paste the description


I'm in the Mathews bow group page on facebook and haven't seen his post. Actually that bow would have been sold long ago if he did post on facebook. He have been trying to sale that bow on here for like 2 months now.


----------



## Outdoormatt (Nov 25, 2021)

Welcome and I am also patiently waiting to get all my posts in and my 2 week time to get into the classified section


----------



## whitetailhunter28 (Dec 1, 2021)

ChriStyle said:


> I'm in the same boat too! If somehow by chance Ocmyers that posted about the prima in the classified section see this than hopefully he can reach out to me somehow! I am really interested in buying his bow.


You can still private message him I believe.


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

I still want to know how to change my avatar. New guys seem to have no problem.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

ArchAnon said:


> I still want to know how to change my avatar. New guys seem to have no problem.


It's under "Account Settings" on your profile.


----------



## ChriStyle (Dec 7, 2021)

whitetailhunter28 said:


> You can still private message him I believe.


Yeah, I got a hold of him! Thanks!


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

VeritasHunter said:


> It's under "Account Settings" on your profile.


It's not. I'd love to see a screenshot for someone who has done it. I realize this is offtopic, but we all know where topics like this go....


My "Account Settings":


----------



## Cmurph (May 4, 2021)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmurph (May 4, 2021)

IRanWithScissors said:


> Ha ya it's frustrating, especially when there is something you want to buy. My old account had a ton of posts on it but I don't remember any of the login info for it so I had to start over too


Following


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bomp (Dec 28, 2021)

Bigbuck5 said:


> Welcome to AT from Indiana. You have to be a member of the forum for at least 2 weeks and have 20 quality posts contributing to discussions. They have those parameters in place to keep seasoned members from getting scammed by people with no reputation on the site trying to sell stuff. Because of how bad it has gotten, I usually don’t buy from anyone who has less than 500 posts or has been a member for less then a few years.


Thanks for the info. Can I place an add for the bow I’m looking to purchase? Or does that have the same requirements? Brand new...trying to buy a bow. My son referred me to a post on this site for a bow I’d like.


----------



## mikelavoie51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome. Good tip on checking fb with the description.


----------



## deleon.mike91 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tried posting on FB but the bow gets taken down everytime for community guide lines


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Bomp said:


> Thanks for the info. Can I place an add for the bow I’m looking to purchase? Or does that have the same requirements? Brand new...trying to buy a bow. My son referred me to a post on this site for a bow I’d like.


The rules for the Classifieds apply to all types of marketplace activity. "Want To Buy" posts can only be done in the classifieds section as well.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------

